# Be Aware, But Not There! National 'Day of Rage' Scheduled For July 15th, 2016



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-13/be-aware-not-there-national-day-rage-july-15th-2016

Potential nationwide protests this Friday, 7/15. Avoid or join at your discretion.

Irrespective of your politics, being stuck in traffic = zero revenue.

These are the locations and times for the protests:


Phoenix: 5:00PM (EASTLAKE PARK, 1549 E Jefferson St , Phoenix, AZ 85034)
Tuscon: 5:00PM (CATALINA PARK, 900 N 4th Avenue, Tucson, AZ 85705)
Little Rock: 6:00PM (OUTSIDE STATE CAPITOL BUILDING, Dr Martin Luther King Jr Dr., Little Rock, AR 72201)
San Francisco: 4:00PM (CIVIC CENTER PLAZA, 355 Mcallister St, San Francisco, California 94102)
Oakland: 4:00PM (FRANK OGAWA PLAZA, 1 Frank H Ogawa Plaza, Oakland, CA 94612)
Los Angeles: 4:00PM (LEIMERT PLAZA PARK, 4395 Leimert Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90008)
Denver: 5:00PM (CIVIC CENTER PARK, 100 W 14th Ave Pkwy, Denver, Colorado 80204)
Washington DC: 7:00PM (OUTSIDE WHITE HOUSE, 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC 20500)
Atlanta: 7:00PM (OLD DECATUR COURTHOUSE, 101 E Court Sq, Decatur, GA 30030)
Tampa: 7:00PM (OUTSIDE HILLSBOROUGH COURTHOUSE, 800 E Twiggs St, Tampa, FL)
Orlando: 7:00PM (LAKE EOLA PARK, 195 N Rosalind Ave, Orlando, Florida 32801)
Miami: 7:00PM (GWEN CHERRY PARK, NW 71 St., Miami, Florida, 33147)
Chicago: 6:00PM (RICHARD J DALEY CENTER, 50 W Washington St, Chicago, Illinois 60602)
Des Moines: 6:00PM (IOWA STATE CAPITOL, 1007 E Grand Ave, Des Moines, IA 50319)
New Orleans: 6:00PM (LAFAYETTE SQUARE, New Orleans, LA 70130)
Baltimore: 7:00PM (201 E Pratt St, Baltimore, MD 21202)
Boston: 7:00PM (MASSACHUSETTS STATE HOUSE, 24 Beacon St, Boston, MA 01233)
Detroit: 7:00PM (Campus Martius Park, Detroit, Michigan 48226)
Lansing: 7:00PM (STATE CAPITOL BUILDING, Capitol Avenue at Michigan Avenue, Lansing, MI 48933)
Ann Arbor: 7:00PM (THE DIAG, Burns Park, Ann Arbor, MI 48109)
Minneapolis: 6:00PM (MINNEAPOLIS URBAN LEAGUE, 2100 Plymouth Ave N, Minneapolis, MN 55411
St. Louis: 6:00PM (GATEWAY ARCH, St. Louis 63102)
Carson City: 4:00PM (NEVADA STATE CAPITOL BUILDING, 101 N Carson St, Carson City, Nevada 89701)
Manhattan, NY: 7:00PM (TIMES SQUARE, Manhattan, NY, 10036)
Newark: 7:00PM (NEWARK CITY HALL, 920 Broad Street, Newark, New Jersey 07102)
Durham: 7:00PM (200 E. Main St. Durham, North Carolina)
Columbus: 7:00PM (GOODALE PARK, Columbus, Ohio 43215)
Cleveland: 7:00PM (CLEVELAND PUBLIC LIBRARY, 325 Superior Ave E, Cleveland, Ohio 44114)
Portland: 4:00PM (PIONEER COURTHOUSE SQUARE, 701 SW 6th Ave, Portland, Oregon 97204)
Philadelphia: 7:00PM (LOVE PARK, 1599 John F Kennedy Blvd, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19102)
Pittsburgh: 7:00PM (PITTSBURGH CITY-COUNTY BUILDING, 414 Grant St, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania 15219)
Nashville: 6:00PM (801 Broadway Nashville, TN 37203 Estes Kefauver Federal Building)
Memphis: 6:00PM (Health Sciences Park Memphis, TN)
Austin: 6:00PM (TEXAS STATE CAPITOL, Outside South Gate-11th and Congress Ave.)
Salt Lake City: 5:00PM (SALT LAKE CITY COMMUNITY COLLEGE, 4600 S Redwood Rd, Salt Lake City, Utah 84123)
Seattle: 4:00PM (QUEEN ANNE BAPTIST CHURCH, 2011 1st Ave N, Seattle, Washington 98109)
Milwaukee: 5:00PM (DINEEN PARK, Milwaukee, Wisconsin)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-13/be-aware-not-there-national-day-rage-july-15th-2016
> 
> Potential nationwide protests this Friday, 7/15. Avoid or join at your discretion.
> 
> ...


I'm already planning on bringing 3 extra clips with me that day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-13/be-aware-not-there-national-day-rage-july-15th-2016
> 
> Potential nationwide protests this Friday, 7/15. Avoid or join at your discretion.
> 
> ...


Thanks- New Orleans


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm already planning on bringing 3 extra clips with me that day.


Clips? You CCW an M1 Garand?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SD_Expedition said:


> Clips? You CCW an M1 Garand?


No CCW required in the beautiful State of Arizona. You just can't be a felon. No M1, had to leave that behind. I do favor the 10" upper tactical M4 though. Very good for close range. But my firearm of choice is the Sig p220 45.


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No CCW required in the beautiful State of Arizona. You just can't be a felon. No M1, had to leave that behind. I do favor the 10" upper tactical M4 though. Very good for close range. But my firearm of choice is the Sig p220 45.


So you have magazines, not clips. Clips and magazines are not the same thing.

Sig is nice but, why would you carry that risking having it confiscated, if you have to use it in self-defense?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SD_Expedition said:


> So you have magazines, not clips. Clips and magazines are not the same thing.
> 
> Sig is nice but, why would you carry that risking having it confiscated, if you have to use it in self-defense?


You are correct, they're technically called mags. Because if I really have to use my weapon in self defense, having it confiscated in the aftermath would be my least concern. I really like the light weight, the low recoil and I'm really good on the range with it.


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are correct, they're technically called mags. Because if I really have to use my weapon in self defense, having it confiscated in the aftermath would be my least concern. I really like the light weight, the low recoil and I'm really good on the range with it.


Fair enough.

Shoot what you train with.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Damnit. Now I feel like I have to at least get a revolver by 7/15.

I don't intend to get Reginald Denny'ed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Damnit. Now I feel like I have to at least get a revolver by 7/15.
> 
> I don't intend to get Reginald Denny'ed.


Always get an automatic, unless you're as good of a shot as Harry Calahan. "This is a 44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world. It can blow your head clean off. I know what you're thinking, did I fire 5 shots or 6?"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Always get an automatic, unless you're as good of a shot as Harry Calahan. "This is a 44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world. It can blow your head clean off. I know what you're thinking, did I fire 5 shots or 6?"


This will keep the bad guys away!!


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

"Day of Rage" my butt.

These rabble rousers have not seen true rage. These 5 per centers could easily trigger it (no pun intent) and be overwhelmed of the backlash by law and order lovers from all backgrounds, the 75 percent of the rest of us who are just about getting a little tired of this.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Is this how the purge gets started into becoming reality?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TomInVegas said:


> "Day of Rage" my butt.
> 
> These rabble rousers have not seen true rage. These 5 per centers could easily trigger it (no pun intent) and be overwhelmed of the backlash by law and order lovers from all backgrounds, the 75 percent of the rest of us who are just about getting a little tired of this.


You got it Tom. These 2 men will never let law and order be overrun. Purge my ass. I'm with you Tom just like the 75% of hard working law abiding citizens that don't take any crap.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

"Day of Rage"?? Is this some kind of joke? Who names an event that and doesn't expect anything bad to come out of it ? I'm avoiding any pickups anywhere near one of those. No thanks.


----------



## KendoUBER (May 29, 2016)

I will be there @ 5pm, looking forward to it!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I be thinking B.S.:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ly-15-use-this-as-a-list-of-places-not-to-be/


----------

